# San Pedro, Ambergris



## SiteCast

Highly recommend using Wil Flack if you go...would not ever again take a local. Probably the best fly guide I have ever been with, anywhere.


----------



## Animal Chris

Did you make a stop at Elvia's Kitchen while you were there?


----------



## 2thDr

Looking to go there next May. Want tarpon on flies. Tell me about this guy?


----------



## Fishing Fedora

Will own's Tres Pescados right? Rojo is a good guide you can get through him too. Speaks English very well, and put me on some fish last June.

2thDr, May isn't really the time for Tarpon on Ambergris (late July I think they start showing up on the flats), but the right guide should be able to find a few here and there. I caught my first out of the "crocodile pit" which is named that for a reason.


----------



## CObob

It's an English speaking country.


----------



## lapesca67

Ricardo Acosta is a strong local...have fished with him for 15 years....also, crime has gotten really bad down there in the past 5-6 years. If you stay in a smaller hotel, you really have to make sure it has good locks. Otherwise, spend a little more for a better lodge that has on staff security.


----------



## SiteCast

*Tres pescador*

I have fished San Pedro twice now, el pescador and with tres pescador, 4 full day trips. Have also fished all over Florida and other carribean countries with guides. Wil Flack tops them all, hands down. Simply put, I won't ever take a native guide again. It's night and day.


----------



## SiteCast

Also - I have told you about the guy, now, about the place. If you are going for purposes of vacation, it's the best...if you are going purely on a tarpon trip...there are much better places. The big fish are only there under certain conditions, certain time of year (summer migration)...otherwise, it's baby fish. Love babies, but I don't recommend traveling internationally for a shot at a few baby tarpon per trip. Honestly, with will, I did see a good 25 babies, with legit shots at 5-6 of them....but when I say "babies"...I am not talking 25-40 pounders...these were 8-15 lb fish. Saw maybe 1-2 20-25 lbs.



2thDr said:


> Looking to go there next May. Want tarpon on flies. Tell me about this guy?


----------



## MarkA70

Just got back from Ambergris/El Pecador. Meet Will on the water with the Italian guy he has for a month, all of us chasing Permit. Just curious, why not the native guides? Not starting anything, just my guy worked his ***** off, however, that said, they, the natives, do have some prejudices against stuff that can get in the way.


----------



## Coconut Groves

There are resident fish there from 40 - 100 pounds all year round. They are getting smart though with the extra pressure. The smaller fish are of course always there in lagoon, but there are flats that hold medium fish all year if the tides and conditions are right.

Also, in 2013 the larger fish were there in December and January, not the summer months as normal. My contact there said it was strange. Sure, summer is usually when they are there, but they do migrate to different areas also. Inland near Belize city holds them, so do some of the cayes further to the south. The white sandy flats by Ambergris are getting hammered by El Pescador guides - guys run right up onto the flats instead of drifting in. That pushes the fish out further, deeper and makes them spookier.

I've fished Ambergris 4 times, Placencia twice and Punta Gorda once. The best guides I've ever used are natives. Glad you like your guy SiteCast, but I don't think it is fair making an broad generalization that native guides aren't as good. My favorite guide in Ambergris is a native and he's won the their tournament several times and guide of the year.

Also, crime is petty crime. I've never once felt threatened or endangered. I've had a mask and snorkel taken from a balcony because my brother left it out overnight, but other than that, no problems whatsoever.


----------



## lapesca67

X2 on Coconut Groves comments. The crime is petty crime, but it adds up when they steal a three fly reels, a Nikon D70 and a laptop. Most of the criminals are young kids being used by adults who sell the stolen goods in Belize City and online.

My 10 year old son and I walked in on them during the act and my first concern was to protect him and I let them run out the door. At the police station, there were at least 8 other tourists dealing with the same thing. Just be aware and pick a solid, secure lodge or hotel to stay in.


----------



## Mikem59

Leaving for San Pedro in a week and a half for 2 days of diving and 2 days of fishing. One day will be with Tres Pescados the other with GoFishBelize. Couldn't get both days with tres Pescados. So, I'll have a good comparison between ther two guide services.


----------



## Worm Drowner

Have a great time! Of course we will be expecting photos!!


----------



## redfish203

We are headed to AC in July. Started going there in the early 90's and man has it changed. We quit going to AC and started going to Caye Caulker, which we love. I ocassionally still go over to AC for a day trip and it is way different than CC and the front side bones dont seem to cruise the beach like they used to on AC. Alas, we have our 17 and 18 yr old girls going this time and feel that the pace in CC is probably a bit slow for them so giving AC another chance. I am sure we will have fun but will miss CC. So for all you headed to AC, take a day trip over and check out CC, think you will like it.


----------



## mikedeleon

The tarpon on the savannah flats are numerous, but they see gringos 365 days out of the year. Take every color fly in the book.


----------



## ChrisCook

I also recommend Will and Tres Pescados. Will is a great guide as well as Rojo. I had never fly fished before and Rojo put me on 4 permit in one day and was a blast to fish with. If you can't get in touch with Will directly call Yellow Dog Flyfishing and they will get you scheduled. They book most of Tres Pescados day trips.


----------



## Mikem59

*Completed Trip to San Pedro, Ambergris Caye*

Returned from my trip to San Pedro, AC, Belize. Did 2 days of diving and 2 days of flats fishing. Due to the lateness of booking our trip, I fished with 2 different guide services, Tres Pescados, and GoFishBelize. Although it was 2 different guide services, I basically fished with 3 generations of Marin's. With Tres Pescados, I had Joe Marin and his grandson, Val; then Abbie Marin, of GoFishBelize, and Val's father.

This was my first ever saltwater fly fishing experience. Even with some practicing before the trip, my fly casting wasn't where it needed to be, especially with the wind. Nonetheless, I can say I caught some bonefish on the fly. An awesome experience. Had some shots at some permit, had one on with light tackle, but only had'em on for several seconds.

The second day with GoFishBelize went relatively well. Apparently, some crossed up communications regarding the reservation as he only expected me and not another angler, and I also had requested it to be light tackle and fly. Regardless, my partner was able to hook up on his first ever bonefish on a fly. Abbie, our guide was much better and worked extremely hard to put us on fish. However, he certainly liked to talk off topic, if you will, about his political views as well as some weird ****. I brushed it off, but it would have been much more enjoyable had he stuck to teaching more and just good casual conversation.

All in all a great trip, caught, all total, about 20 bonefish and my partner caught 10. If I go back to Belize, I'll book earlier and make every effort to try to get Will Flack or go with a guide from El Pescador.

I'll close by saying, saltwater fly fishing here is a humbling experience. I'll practice way more before I go again. You can learn to fly fish here, but I would think more experience would go a long way to making this even more enjoyable. But, to say the least, I am hooked on saltwater fly fishing!


----------



## skinnywaterfishin

I fished with Wil's company a few years ago. I had a local and he put me on the bones.


----------

